# April 7-8 fort pickens



## orion3 (Dec 20, 2008)

I took the family out to pickens Sunday. Started off at Langdon and missed a few big hits on a pompano rig. Definitely weren't pompano. Left to grill burgers and headed down to the pass. We were there for about three hours. Managed to land a pompano finally. Decided to try again today so I went to the pass again. Peeled shrimp on a pompano rig managed to get me my biggest red ever. 36 inches! My first bull red! Had a couple more hits and a good hook up but couldnt land it. Sry no pictures still haven't figured out how to post pics from my iPhone.

Here it is


----------



## devinsdad (Mar 31, 2010)

Still a good report. Congrats on the bull red! They are great fighters.


----------



## orion3 (Dec 20, 2008)

Thanks buddy and yes they are. I'm new to saltwater fishing but I'm addicted now. It's been a great year so far. My first slot red, first bull red, first pompano, and first shark. And a lot of my success has been from advice that you guys give on here. Thanks to everyone who I've been learning from.


----------



## bigassredfish (Apr 3, 2011)

Nice red! Looks like a great time.


----------



## punkfishking (May 11, 2010)

Those things are fun off the beach, good job, nice fish.


----------



## tobyb02 (May 2, 2008)

I can't look anymore. I have caught almost everything out there except one of these. NICE FISH.... Will keep trying.


----------



## fishin for pompanos (May 10, 2012)

tobyb02 said:


> I can't look anymore. I have caught almost everything out there except one of these. NICE FISH.... Will keep trying.


 
I'm with you on that. I have never caught one of those Big Bull Reds off the beach. Still waiting for my first one.

Great catch ORION3!!!!!


----------



## orion3 (Dec 20, 2008)

Thanks guys. It's been a great year so far. Hopefully it continues that way. Hope you guys get into them soon.


----------



## southern yakker (Jun 25, 2012)

Nice catch.

If you go out there and wait you will catch one off the beach. They are a really fun fight and usually easy to catch.


----------

